# Steamy/Violet Tutorial



## weneedaroom (Sep 22, 2007)

You'll need:
Painterly + Delft paintpots
Steamy, Stars N Rockets, Black Tied eyeshadows
Vanilla and Violet pigments
Mascara
Brow Color
Black Tied fluidline
Foundation/Concealor
Ablaze blush
Northern Light MSF
Porcelain Pink MSF
Rosebound lipglass pencil
Myth lipstick
Lull lipglass






Start with a naked eye 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Load your brush up with Painterly paintpot. This is going to be the base for our look.




Do a light coat of Painterly over your entire lid.




It'll look like this when you finish.




Now, using Delft paintpot, cover the lid and a little bit above the crease. This will serve as a base for the colored part of our eyeshadow and will help to make the violet and teal colors pop.




Open your eyes and apply Delft to the outer lower corners of each.




Sweep some Stars N Rockets on your lid, and only your lid. It needn't be perfect yet though so don't stress if it's not expertly blended at this stage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







In fact, it'll look something like this at this point.




Using a fluffy blending brush, sweep Steamy back and forth on the area above Stars N Rockets in and above the crease.




Blend.




Pat some Violet pigment onto your lid. This won't change the color drastically but will add dimenson to your look.




Apply a bit of Black Tied into the corners of your eyes.




Using just a littttle bit of Black Tied on your brush, blend that Black Tied in the corners into your crease.




Using a big ol' fluffy brush, blend some Vanilla onto your browbone and into the Steamy in your crease.




Using a stiff eyeliner brush (I like to use an angled one) line your upper lid with Blacktrack. Don't make the line too harsh, this is a soft and smoky look.




Line your waterlines with Blacktrack and curl/mascara your lashes.




Fill in your brows with your chosen color.




Face time! Dot foundation on your cheeks, nose, chin, and forehead.




Blend and add concealor to any trouble spots.




Smile and, using a light hand, apply Ablaze blush to the apples of the cheeks in a circular motion. It will look a bit like this. (No flash)




Using the same technique, blend in some Northern Lights MSF. Highlight your cheeks with Porcelain Pink.




Line and fill in lips with Rosebound lip pencil. This will make Myth a little less white and a bit more pink in tone--it really helps it become more wearable for me.




Apply a thin layer of Myth Lipstick.




Add lull lipglass and you're done!


----------



## mzkrizzlerocks (Sep 22, 2007)

nice!!


----------



## suzy_ (Sep 22, 2007)

very pretty!!


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Sep 22, 2007)

Great tut!


----------



## foxyqt (Sep 22, 2007)

thank you for this great tutorial! =D


----------



## sassychix (Sep 22, 2007)

im so glad u posted here!! u know i love ur looks


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 22, 2007)

Very cute. Great job as usual. Love your lips especially.


----------



## MACATTAK (Sep 23, 2007)

Your looks always rock!  Thanks so much for doing this!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 23, 2007)

Oh....I have to try that combo!


----------



## Hilly (Sep 23, 2007)

I like this!


----------



## Holls* (Sep 23, 2007)

thanks!!! for some reason this tutorial just clicked for me! OF all the ones I've looked at I can finally see a way to try my eyeshadow. Maybe it was the color differences. Thanks again


----------



## pichima (Sep 23, 2007)

I love all your looks!
thanx for this great tutorial^^


----------



## ambert9791 (Sep 23, 2007)

Love the color combo.  I've got to try this one.


----------



## dmenchi (Sep 25, 2007)

very nice


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 25, 2007)

Outstanding! Great job!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 26, 2007)

You look like a model.  Gosh, I wish my e/s look like this.  It's so gorgeous.


----------



## jmj2k (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice tut...thanks


----------



## greeen (Oct 20, 2007)

i love it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 very pretty!


----------



## Aelwyndaeira (Oct 21, 2007)

I LOVE this!  I've been looking for a look with a violet colour for a wedding I'm going to.  I'll have to give this a try!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Oct 21, 2007)

*~*Beautiful!!!*~*


----------



## Lil_D (Oct 22, 2007)

You're very beautiful. I love the color combo great tut I'm gonna have to try that sometime. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## n_c (Oct 22, 2007)

nice tut!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 22, 2007)

Great tut!


----------



## Miss World (Oct 23, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## nibjet (Dec 21, 2007)

I tried this today, and I love it! Thank you for posting this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is the first time I've used delft and been happy with it, lol


----------



## breathless (Dec 22, 2007)

ooh my. this is amazing.


----------



## ThePunkCat (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice Tut!!
Love your hair


----------



## tchristi (Jan 27, 2008)

i am doing this look right now to see how it works on my face, thanks


----------



## tiffygirl8 (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks for the great look!  I tried this look when I went out about a month ago and it looked so pretty. Thanks again!


----------



## ri0tdorque (May 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nibjet* 

 
_I tried this today, and I love it! Thank you for posting this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 This is the first time I've used delft and been happy with it, lol_

 
_Really? I recently got a sample of it at a MAC counter and I just used it doing this tutorial I really like it so want to see what other colors it combines with. What do you normally try to do with it?

I purchased the "Other Worldly" paint pot and ended up selling it because I just had no luck with it myself.

OH and wonderful tutorial I've been meaning to try it out since I started coming to this site the last few weeks. 

Hehe I'm going now to upload my FOTD to your tutorial I didn't have everything so I had to make due with some things but all in all it was ok. woohoo! I love blue.
_


----------



## cuiran (May 28, 2008)

This is so soft and pretty!


----------



## ItaliNicki (May 28, 2008)

Really beautiful colors! Great tutorial! Thank you!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 29, 2008)

very pretty!!


----------

